# [V] Spiele-Bundle (v.a. ältere Ego-Shooter) plus einige Filme/Musik-DVDs



## SirDave (25. Oktober 2012)

*[V] Spiele-Bundle (v.a. ältere Ego-Shooter) plus einige Filme/Musik-DVDs*

Die Titel sind dem Screenshot zu entnehmen. U.a. AvP, Delta Force Black Hawk Down, Commandos 3 etc. Möchte gerne alles auf einmal loswerden, 17€ plus Versand.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukecheater (26. Oktober 2012)

Edith sagt: Was hier stand hat sich erledigt.


----------



## SirDave (29. Oktober 2012)

Neuer Preis: 15€


----------

